

Mistakes When Recruiting Software Developers - stuff4ben
http://hashedbits.com/recruitment-mistakes/

======
kevindication
You can't refuse to hire someone because they are from Elbonia. (Exceptions of
course for citizen requirements.)

Also, they didn't reply to you (I agree, not good) but that was apparently
because they hired someone, so, your advice doesn't help in this case.

~~~
fi0660
I think the writer was talking about communication skills instead of country
of origin.

At least I would think twice before applying again to a company, that hasn't
previously answered my job applications in due time, so I definitely agree
with the writer on that one.

